# Icelandic: she said she thought it was awful



## Alxmrphi

Sælir,

Ég er með spurningu um hvernig á að nota viðtengingarhátt í eftirfarandi setningu.
Í fyrstu lagi segi ég ykkur hvaðan kemur vafinn minn.. Í „_Handbókinni um íslensku_“ stendur:


> Skýringarsetningar (að-setningar): í skýringasetningum er yfirleitt notaður viðtengingarháttur en þó einnig stundum framsöguháttur og fer það eftir merkingu sagnar í aðalsetningu. Viðtengingarháttur er notaður með sögnum [..] sem fela í sér vafa eða persónulegt álit [..] en framsöguháttur er notaður í að-setningum sem stýrast af sögnum, lýsingarorðum eða lýsingarháttum sem tákna fullvissu, staðreynd eða skynjun.



þá er líka reglan sem segir að viðtenginarháttur á að nota með sögn „segja“, eins og er skrifað í „_Syntax of Icelandic_“:



> „Turning now to the selection of mood in complement clauses, the main rule is that the subjunctive is typically used in að-complements of epistemic non-factive verbs (i.e. halda, ímynda sér, telja) and also in the complements of saying (segja, halda fram, fullyrða) and wanting (vilja). The indicative, on the other hand, is typically used in the complements of semi-factive verbs like (vita, gera sér grein fyrir) and so on.“



Ef frumlög eru óbreytt í báðum setningum (þ.e. matrix and subordinate/aðalsetningu og að-setningu) þá sýnist mér að það sé ástæða að nota framsöguhátt (því er til fullvisa ef maður segir eitthvað um sig) en samt kannski er rétt að úrval sagnar tekur forgangsrétt og ræður val háttar, ekki satt?

Hvað væri rétt? Andlag getur verið _kvikmynd_ í þessu dæmi:

_*Hún sagði að sér fannst hana ömurleg*_
_*Hún sagði að sér fyndist hana ömurleg

*_Er rétt hjá mér að hugsa að kannski annað val sé rétt og merkingin getur verið öðruvísi á ensku? (She said she would find it horrible/She said she found it horrible?). Ef það er rétt hjá mér þá hvað um fyrsta valið?


Takk fyrirfram.
Alex


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Hún sagði að sér þætti/fannst hún ömurleg.
Hún sagði að sér þyki/fyndist hún ömurleg.


----------



## Alxmrphi

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Hún sagði að sér þætti/fannst hún ömurleg. =
> Hún sagði að sér þyki/fyndist hún ömurleg.


1) *Þátíð* (viðtenginarháttur): (She said that she_ thought_ it was awful)
2) Nútíð skildagaháttur (þ.e. bara í merkingunni): (She said that she _would think _it is/was awful)

?


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

1) Yep
2) She said that she _thinks_ it's awful (or maybe that's þykir/fynnst, as stated before I'm not the best at grammar)


----------



## Alxmrphi

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> 1) Yep
> 2) She said that she _thinks_ it's awful


Ah, so the subjunctive in 2) is more of a requirement of the fact that 'segja' has been used rather than giving any sort of nuanced meaning of conditionality that it would have if a verb had been used that didn't require its use. So I see here that it's this rule that takes precedence over the other. 

Takks you.


----------



## sindridah

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Hún sagði að sér þætti/fannst hún ömurleg.
> Hún sagði að sér þyki/fyndist hún ömurleg.



Hún sagði að sér þyki/*finnist* hún ömurleg , finnst samt svo óþægilegt og dónalegt að leiðrétta svona :/


----------



## Alxmrphi

Til að fjárlægja þessan mögulega rugling eigum við að setja setningu í nútiðina í aðalsetningunni og reyna að segja „She says she thinks it is awful“.
Hún segir að sér <?> kvikmynd ömurleg.

Hvað fer inn í bil?


----------



## Merkurius

1) Ég ætla fyrst að fá að tala um víðtengingarháttinn af sögninni ,,að finnast.'' Sögnin beygist sem svo í kennimyndum:
(nafnháttur)  að finnast --- (framsöguháttur þt. et.) mér fannst -----  (framsöguháttur þt. ft.) fundumst ---- (lh. þt.) að hafa fundist.
úr nafnhætti er hægt að finna víðteningarhátt nt. þ.e. finnast --- þó mér *finnist.*
úr framsöguhætti þt. ft. er hægt að finna vth. þt. þ.e. fundumst --- þó mér *fyndist.*
2) Þá eru það setningarnar:
      a) _*Hún sagði að sér fannst (þótti) hún ömurleg ---> framsöguháttur þátíðar.*_ Henni fannst það og gerir það örugglega enn. 
_*Hún sagði að sér fyndist (þætti) hún ömurleg ----> víðtengingarháttur þátíðar. *_Henni fannst það áður en gerir það kannski ekki enn.
          b)_*Hún segir að sér <?> kvikmynd ömurleg.*_ (e. She says she thinks it is awful) -----> Hún segir að sér finnist (þyki) kvikmynd*in* ömurleg. ---> víðteningarháttur hún er ekki viss.
_*            Hún segir að sér <?> kvikmynd ömurleg.*_ (e. She says she thinks it is awful) -----> Hún segir að sér finnst (þykir) kvikmynd*in* ömurleg. ---> framsöguháttur, henni finnst þetta.

Mátt hafa bæði í framsöguhætti eða víðtengingarhætti, fer alveg eftir merkingu setningarinnar.
Þessi setning er þó torveld en ég vona að sé að skilja þetta rétt.
Bestu kveðjur.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Vá, flott útskýring 
Ég gerði ekki grein fyrir áður að nafnorð á að vera í nefnifalli en núna man ég eftir það... nafnorð í nefnifalli þegar frumlög eru í þágufalli 
Mér finnst góð hugmynd að endurlesa nokkra kafla í bókinni minni til að vera alveg fullviss um hvernig þetta virkar


----------



## Merkurius

Það ætti allavega ekki að koma sér illa! 
En þú getur búið til milljónir reglna en oftast er hægt að finna einhverjar undantekningar, þannig er íslenskan. En til að vera alveg örugg um í hvaða falli orðið á að vera er gott að nota regluna sem grunnskólanemendur temja sér oft. Það er reglan ,,að setja hestur inn í setninguna í stað orðsins.''
Hestur fallbeygist sem svo:
(Nf.) Hér er: _Hestur -inn_
(Þf.) um: _Hest -inn_
(Þgf.) frá: _Hesti -num_
(ef.) til: _Hests -ins
_Töku_m nú setninguna fyrir ofan ,,Hún segir að sér finnst _____ (Kvikmynd) ömurleg.''_ 
   1) Hér myndum við segja ,,Hún segir að sér finnst hesturinn ömurleg(ur).''
   2) Nú förum við upp og skoðum í hvaða falli þetta er og fáum nf.
   3) Setjum nú Kvikmynd í nefnifall ... Hér er: kvikmyndin (eða Hér er: Hún).
   4) fáum þá: ,,Hún segir að sér finnst kvikmyndin (hún) ömurleg.
Þetta er mjög skemmtileg þumalputtaregla.
Gangi þér vel með lesturinn!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Takk aftur!
Sindri sagði mér um þetta (hesturinn um hestinn frá hestinum til hests) þegar ég var á Íslandi fyrir nokkrum mánuðum en ég vissi ekki að það sé hvernig kenarar kenna öllum nemendunum regluna, eða þumulputtaregluna . Íslenska er sprengfull af undantekningum! En þetta er bara áskorun sem ég gekkst undir!
(Það væri lygn að segja að þessi blæbrigði séu ekki til á ensku líka).


----------



## sindridah

Ég þarf að skrá mig til BA náms í íslensku sýnist mér!


----------

